
No Cash Needed at This Cafe: Students Pay the Tab with Their Personal Data - chrisaycock
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/09/29/643386327/no-cash-needed-at-this-cafe-students-pay-the-tab-with-their-personal-data
======
swingline-747
Orwellian as some other companies' business models, but worse in some
respects.

